# success at last



## julieh (Oct 4, 2007)

hi i am new to this site and have found most of the posts really useful , my husband Dennis  and I have just found out that our surrogate is pregnant with twins which is amazing news for us and we are really happy with the result whcih from start to pregnancy was only four months .

What i need to know is does anyone here used surrogacy before and did you insist that they used them the service we used ****************** suggest that we do ask the surrogate to take them however it would be nice to get a diferent view on this .

Thanks 

Julie


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Julie

  on your twin pregnancy !!!

Not sure what ****************** is - I belong to Surrogacy UK.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hiya

Sorry, I'm not sure what you're asking - is it about supplements? Also, I've posted something in this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115867.0 which I hope is more useful than annoying!!

F


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

congratulations - twins - I am sure you are both delighted.  We are on the 2ww again, but we haven't been as lucky as you yet..........

Not sure what you meant in your post, hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to answer you 

take care


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

many congratulations on the pregnancy,bit confused as to your question though
love nicXX


----------



## gary and sue (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Congratulations to you both , we used the same company in the UK and have just found out surrogate who we hope is going to go for her treatment in December fingers crossed , where did they send you for your treatment ? i know that they do everything for you but as we have met with the doctor not sue who else to meet .

if anyone wants to look at the service the link is here http://www.surrogatepathways.com/what.htm

they are highly recommended by us so fingers crossed

Gary and sue

/links


----------

